# Which pre-workout now?



## JCBourne (May 22, 2011)

I've tried white flood and jack3d. Both did little to nothing, if anything made me feel crappy sometimes.

Creatine doesn't do anything and energy drinks don't help either.

I'm wanting to be real focused while lifting and give me a extra "edge" when i'm not in the mood to lift.

What should I try now?


----------



## Hench (May 22, 2011)

What I do:

200mg caffeine + portion of oats 45mins pre-workout
Visualise what I'm going to do on the drive to the gym 
Get there and tear it up

Not that many supps involved, but this routine always gets me in the right mindset for what I'm about to do.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 22, 2011)

I personally am very IN-sensitive to stims, so I bought some generic caffiene pills and take two (400mg total) about 30-45 mins before workout. I'm not saying you should take that much, that's just me, and I only do it if I am feeling lethargic. You could try just one, 200mg and see how that works.


----------



## Hench (May 22, 2011)

I took 400mg once before an early exam, shit felt fucking awful for the first 20mins, but I got a good mark in the end.


----------



## Chubby (May 22, 2011)

It gets so bored to take same stuff all the time so I switch them around.  sometime I go without it for a while.  I think I have tried most of them on the market today.  So far the strongest one is Dark Rage from ON.  The stuff was so strong that I could hear my heart beat.


----------



## Hench (May 22, 2011)

^^^How have you gone from being a functioning retard, to someone who is able to provide a product review? 

Also, do you workout?


----------



## Chubby (May 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> ^^^How have you gone from being a functioning retard, to someone who is able to provide a product review?
> 
> Also, do you workout?


That is so mean of you.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 22, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> So far the strongest one is Dark Rage from ON.  The stuff was so strong that I could hear my heart beat.



I thought that was made by mhp?


----------



## Chubby (May 22, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> I thought that was made by mhp


You are right.  Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## mich29 (May 22, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I've tried white flood and jack3d. Both did little to nothing, if anything made me feel crappy sometimes.
> 
> Creatine doesn't do anything and energy drinks don't help either.
> 
> ...



need to build muscle has a few items that are right up your alley

they have n2kts which is like jacked only ALOT stronger.there is also a new product called power chews pre workout which is a chewable candy tasting like product you might enjoy.

ok for this one your going to laugh so get you laughs out now I'll wait.............

theres a quick pre workout drink called ass lightning which is a quick engery shot its not a huge massive can of stuff so you don't have to worry about having a bunch of liquid in your stomach right before working out.

also black cats by ap nut are pretty nice as well.2 pills are a good starting point.


----------



## djm6464 (May 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> What I do:
> 
> 200mg caffeine + portion of oats 45mins pre-workout
> Visualise what I'm going to do on the drive to the gym
> ...



this is the best advice......same here, 200mg caff and some tunes, and a plan

no sense on wasting money on prewo supps when all they are is caffeine and underdosed filler anyway


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 22, 2011)

besides eating foods high in carbs, and adding dextrose to my shake, I down a 5 hour energy, ( I workout at about 5:00am) good stuff.


----------



## trapzilla (May 22, 2011)

DARK RAGE!! all the way hands down nothing even compares to it other than steroids for focus, it is incredible!


----------



## OutWhey (May 22, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> It gets so bored to take same stuff all the time so I switch them around. sometime I go without it for a while. I think I have tried most of them on the market today. So far the strongest one is Dark Rage from ON. The stuff was so strong that I could hear my heart beat.


Exactly. The body becomes use to the same approach as time progrosses which is why I like to rotate between a few different pre workouts.


mich29 said:


> need to build muscle has a few items that are right up your alley
> 
> they have *n2kts which is like jacked only ALOT stronger*.there is also a new product called power chews pre workout which is a chewable candy tasting like product you might enjoy.


The N2KTS is no joke!! The stuff is WAY stronger the Jacked. I literally put myself through stupid things when I take that stuff.
http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/store/Pre-Post-Workout-Supplements/N2KTS-p35.html 

I hear GREAT things about the Preworkout POWERCHEWS but have not tried them. I do take the POWERCHEWS bcaa and glutamine and they are very good.

Pre Workout
http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/st...Supplements/Powerchews-pre-work-out--p87.html

BCAA
http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/store/Pre-Post-Workout-Supplements/Powerchews-Bcaa-s--p88.html

Creatine
http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/store/Pre-Post-Workout-Supplements/Powerchews-Creatine-p89.html

Glutamine
http://www.needtobuildmuscle.com/store/Pre-Post-Workout-Supplements/Powerchews-glutamin-p90.html


----------



## mich29 (May 22, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Exactly. The body becomes use to the same approach as time progrosses which is why I like to rotate between a few different pre workouts.
> 
> The N2KTS is no joke!! The stuff is WAY stronger the Jacked. I literally put myself through stupid things when I take that stuff.
> N2KTS
> ...



I got lucky and got the chance to try the gluatmine and was very impressed they reminded me of the smarties candy.


----------



## Hench (May 22, 2011)

Glutamine is a waste of money.


----------



## trapzilla (May 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> Glutamine is a waste of money.


 Rationale for this claim? just wondering


----------



## Hench (May 22, 2011)

Effect of glutamine supplementation combined with ... [Eur J Appl Physiol. 2001] - PubMed result

One of many such stuides bud. Stuffs worthless.


----------



## trapzilla (May 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> Effect of glutamine supplementation combined with ... [Eur J Appl Physiol. 2001] - PubMed result
> 
> One of many such stuides bud. Stuffs worthless.


 
Cheers Hench. note taken. Glad I don't use it now!


----------



## Hench (May 22, 2011)

It sounds great on paper, but just fails to deliver in practise.


----------



## JCBourne (May 22, 2011)

Caffeine doesn't seem to do anything to me even when taken alone so I won't go that route. The pre workout chews sound interesting, anyone use them?

Also the stuff that's like jacked but stronger sounds interesting too, I can't see the name as I'm typing from my phone but that is another option.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## OutWhey (May 22, 2011)

Hench said:


> Effect of glutamine supplementation combined with ... [Eur J Appl Physiol. 2001] - PubMed result
> 
> One of many such stuides bud. Stuffs worthless.


Even though there are MILLIONS of studies for everything. In the end all they do is contradict themselves.


----------



## Hench (May 22, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Even though there are MILLIONS of studies for everything. In the end all they do is contradict themselves.



Fair enough, post up the positive ones and I'll have a look through them.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 22, 2011)

Ephedra and caffeine will make you want to work out more than any other pre-workout supplement on the market today without a doubt.


----------



## OutWhey (May 23, 2011)

Hench said:


> Fair enough, post up the positive ones and I'll have a look through them.


http://www.exrx.net/Nutrition/Supplements/Glutamine.html.


----------



## Chubby (May 23, 2011)

Glutamine does work but you have to take in massive dose for a long term in order to see the result.  Otherwise if you are taking only 5 grams a for a short term, then you are just wasting your money.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

lift heavy


----------



## Hench (May 23, 2011)

^^^ You seem to be doing a lot of spamming mate, any particular reason?


----------



## Hench (May 23, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Glutamine.



This is the first study you came across when you googled 'glutamine + muscle building'. Have you even read it? Or read the articles it references? 

Anyway, I have and 11/12 of the refs. are bogus and/or irrelevant for muscle building purposes. The writer also cherry picks the information that agrees with his point. 

In conclusion: Glutamine = worthless

Not hating on you OW, just the supp.


----------



## Chubby (May 23, 2011)

Hench said:


> ^^^ You seem to be doing a lot of spamming mate, any particular reason?


Please stop picking on new member.  Why can't you make them feel welcome?


----------



## Hench (May 23, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Please stop picking on new member.  Why can't you make them feel welcome?



Because his VERY FIRST post was about the quality of Naps products and now he's making quite a few random posts to get his count up? 

Little bit suspicious, don't you think?


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 23, 2011)

Another great product is the PowerChews Pre Workout...really good pump and endurance with it, and doesn't crash u after workout..u can check em out here: *PowerChews PreWorkout*


----------



## JCBourne (May 23, 2011)

Those chews look good, but they're pretty pricey and it doesn't tell me how many are in a bottle, plus I don't see a ton of reviews. How many have used them?


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2011)

Decided to just go ahead and order some and try them myself, hopefully they work out well!


----------



## Emyr (May 24, 2011)

im on that razor 8 stuff and holy shit im wired!!


----------



## mich29 (May 24, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Decided to just go ahead and order some and try them myself, hopefully they work out well!



cool stuff here.Let me know your thoughts on these.I've tried them and now its hard to see myself going back to drinking the bcaas and creatine cuz the chews taste good and are easier to carry and consume.


----------



## spiderman110 (May 28, 2011)

Emyr said:


> im on that razor 8 stuff and holy shit im wired!!


that shit is crazy!! i can only take half a scoop or i get sick and puke lol. shits no joke!!!! right now im taking animal rage, i havent ever had this much focus and drive to sling wieghts around... just switched to the tab abcks today instead of the powder suppost to be even better... well see 

side note anaimal rages taste is fuckin horrible!!! but imo well worth it in the end...


----------



## Diesel618 (May 28, 2011)

anadraulic state gt is awesome! Friend of mine let me try a scoop today. No jitters all focus and aggression.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

My favorite prework supp is definitely Jack3d.

It gets me going pretty good, I dont like to take the max dose of it as it is too much to handle for me.

I also mix in a scoop of L-argenine and some free form taurine,
The taurine seems to help with back pump pain and headaches,
while the L-argenine not only boosts my energy tons, but makes my
girlfriend love me in bed.

Its what ive been using for a few months now on and off.


----------



## Pump4EVER (May 31, 2011)

Shock therapy, black powder, no explode no caff, wtf, hemo rage are my favorites. I used to do just basic AAKG, taurine and ALA but it just wasn't enough for me


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

ive been using anadraulic state gt and superpump max recently... ASGT has a lot of focus, SPMax has some amazing vasodilation and endurance effects for me and the formula really is pretty top notch. ASGT does have some natural test boosting effects hwich is another nice thing long term


----------



## Culler (Jun 1, 2011)

Using Jack3D right now, really liking it, the pumps are the best I've had, and energy is great as well.  Also really like White Flood.  Have used No Shotgun & SuperPump, both are good, but not as good as the other two mentioned.  SP gives me bad shits too!


----------



## Oitepal (Jun 1, 2011)

When jack3d and white flood failed I used SuperPump250 and worked very well.


----------



## minimal (Jun 1, 2011)

I just make my own stack...

1,3-Dimethylamylamine (25mg)
Caffeine (50-200mg)
Creatine (5g)
Beta Alanine (2-3g)
L-Tyrosine (2g)


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

Beyond Nutrition - ALL OUT (225 Grams) - $24.99 :: Beyond Nutrition :: Top Supplements Online


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 1, 2011)

I've posted a review of Chain'd Reaction


----------



## a843 (Jun 1, 2011)

What i've been doing recently is mixing some grape juice with my pre workout. Seems to give me a bit more energy and tastes pretty good too.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 1, 2011)

I took 4 pre-workout chews. Man they are sweet/tart barely could eat them all! But they didn't do crap... Thinking trying 6 and just taking them with water whole.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 1, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> anadraulic state gt is awesome! Friend of mine let me try a scoop today. No jitters all focus and aggression.




I agree.  The Alanine makes me itchy for a short period. But it is a great product.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hemo Rage Black (Ultra Concentrate)... Make sure and get the ULTRA CONCENTRATE one and not the regular one. Shits INSANE! Similar to Jack'd but WAAAAYY better. 

Dark Rage is good too


----------



## bmason1122 (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally like jacked 3d the best


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 9, 2011)

here is a short review/log about razor 8 blast powder im currently doing.

so far its blowing jack3d away, shit is strong.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/131635-razor-8-simple-log-review.html


----------



## mich29 (Jun 10, 2011)

ass lightning gave me a nice boost of clean energy ,focus was there and it tasted pretty good.I put it in the frig so it was nice and cold it might be something to check out.its a quick energy shot type of drink I didn't have a crash afterward just returned to base line so overall I was happy with the results. I'm not really a engery drink guy but its nice to have a few on hand just in case. I have a few left over if anyone wants to try one.


----------



## ezsway (Jun 10, 2011)

1MR by BPI Sports


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 10, 2011)

APS Mesomorph is unreal. Way better then several pre-workout supps out there today. Taste great and can well stacked. Orbit carries it and low price at that. Mixes well and makes you go insane in the gym.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 11, 2011)

3-4 caps of yok3d and a scoop of 1MR dose the trick 45 min pre work out


----------



## carmineb (Jun 12, 2011)

why is glutamine worthless?


would you prefer glutamine peptides instead?

Since i am stil figuring all this out, maybe you can offer some studies or info to assist, please dont ask me to do my own research cuz i dont want to end up being made fun of if you think the research is wrong....

What is the virdict since i spend money on l-glutamine monthly.

thanks



Hench said:


> This is the first study you came across when you googled 'glutamine + muscle building'. Have you even read it? Or read the articles it references?
> 
> Anyway, I have and 11/12 of the refs. are bogus and/or irrelevant for muscle building purposes. The writer also cherry picks the information that agrees with his point.
> 
> ...


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with the post about it being difficult to do your own research and figuring out just who to listen to, especially on this glutamine question.  The internet can be a very confusing place


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been using C4 Extreme by cellucor and it really helps me out a lot.  Great pumps and energy to run around the world once or twice.


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

NO shotgun always worked great for me.


----------



## mich29 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ace5high said:


> NO shotgun always worked great for me.



I haven't used that in years.ah the memories

ass lightning the old iforce max stuff and black cats  have to be my favs so far.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2011)

Hench said:


> This is the first study you came across when you googled 'glutamine + muscle building'. Have you even read it? Or read the articles it references?
> 
> Anyway, I have and 11/12 of the refs. are bogus and/or irrelevant for muscle building purposes. The writer also cherry picks the information that agrees with his point.
> 
> ...



_B-b-but J-jay_ Cutler uses it! 

If you tell me my Beta Alanine is worthless I might just freak the **** out! 



Chubby said:


> Please stop picking on new member. * Why* can't you make them feel welcome?



Because we're *MEN *and as *MEN *we make fun of _weaker_ *MEN!* That's what we *DO!* And if they're not weaker *MEN *then we *ridicule *them until others believe they _are _weaker! 

Wait, I meant, "Well said, Chubby!"


----------



## Dedication (Jun 16, 2011)

NTKS, powerchew pre-workout, ASGT, Lit Up, Anabolic Ignite(it's stim free), GPLC, AAKG injection, IGF DES, ...


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I tried the pre-workout chews didn't work. I took 6 and nothing. If anyone wants to buy them, PM me I'll sell them for $30.

The jack3d still does a little, but I think i'm going to try NO shotgun now. I'll report back. Maybe I should do NO shotgun and jack3d?


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jun 17, 2011)

RickRock13 said:


> N2KTS is the best preworkout on the planet...period. jack3d is good too but N2KTS takes the prize


 
i agree, the taste is amazing, the energy is perfect as well, not to over the top like some products, but not weak by any means


----------



## markwilson1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, GymRat4Life , Why don't you try the new launch from Gamma Labs? It is called Gamma PTF ( Pre Training Formula) . I have been using it for 2 weeks now and its is awesome! The crash has stopped and it is helping  me train longer and harder.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 7, 2011)

thought I would add muscletech came out with "neurocore" which is similar to jack3d but stronger and more focused on pumps rather than mind.


----------



## jguevara (Jul 8, 2011)

orange juice


----------



## cschaaf (Jul 8, 2011)

if this has already been posted, then disregard, but why dont you just stop taking preworkouts all together, dry out, then go at it again....
you obviously have a tolerance and a dependence to caffeine and the ingredients in a preworkout.... 


that's my 2 cents


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 9, 2011)

*Caffeine is King.*



GymRat4Life said:


> I've tried white flood and jack3d. Both did little to nothing, if anything made me feel crappy sometimes.



*Caffeine*

The foundation of energy supplements is caffeine.  It is the drving force that give you a little "edge" in your workouts. 

Caffeine is in Jack 3D and White FLood.  

*Bang For The Buck*

Caffeine is one of the most effective supplement on the market.  

Caffeine is also very cheap.  

That means it is one of the best investments to give you that "extra" in your workout. 

*Dosage*

Usually about 200 mg of caffeine pre-work works.  Research show that up to 4 gram per pound may can be used to increase performance.  

That a lot of caffeine.  Better to start with 200 mg of caffeine and see how tha works. 

*Jack 3D, White Flood and Others*

There isn't much profit in caffeine.  Thus, many supplement companies add "special ingredients".  

The only thing the "special ingredients" do is give them "extra" profit at you expense.  

Others have posted similar comments about caffeine.

"...if you're gonna take the stim route, you can just pop a caffeine pill and save urself money." Minimal

"I think they are a waste of money...
Work In Progress

"Nothing beats a solid meal 2 hours prior to training and a little bit of caffeine... GMO

*The Synergistic Ephedrine/Caffeine Combo*

"Nothing beat my ECA stack." 
AKIRA 

The combination of ephedrine with caffeine enhances the "extra" benefits durng a workout.  

Adding ephedrine to caffeine is like adding 2 + 2 and coming up with 5 or 6.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 9, 2011)

Pre workout i drink a very strong cup of espresso with Cinnamon and one tsp of sugar. Works great! I make it in a greca with bustelo...umm um


----------



## sosc (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe if you're energy levels are not where they should be,
then you might also need more rest than you are getting. 
Have you tried taking a short nap? Also, are you good with calories?

I get tons of energy with a pinky sized piece of banana.


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

assault by muscle pharm great product but it comes down to your personal taste and what your looking for


----------

